# colour



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

i realise this is a light red








and think this is an agouti








so what colour is this one???








He is quite a bit lighter than what i think is the agouti
hes the one in the middle of the pic below


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

cinnamon


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou sarahc............. so we have 2 agouti girls... 3 red girls.
two cinnamon boys and two red boys ..... im dead chuffed thankyou sarahc..


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

OOOh reds, well done. I love reds!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

me too... think its one of my fav colours  and will keep working on the to keep them nice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look a lovely litter and a good mix of bucks and does.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

ours are looking similar... i will have to update also...

good stuff


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

two weeks old today and they have all opened their eyes.....


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww the agouti's sleepy eyes on the first pic :love1


----------

